# [Risolto]Stranezza /var/

## Pancu

Ragazzi, oggi per caso ho fatto un 

```
df -h
```

 sul mio server e questo è l'output:

```

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/md/2             9.4G  9.0G  406M  96% /

udev                   10M  224K  9.8M   3% /dev

/dev/md/0             102M   35M   68M  34% /boot

/dev/md/3              29G   28G  500M  99% /var

/dev/md/4             152G   27G  125G  18% /home

/dev/sdc1             466G  154G  312G  34% /mnt/***

/dev/hdc1             299G  167G  132G  57% /mnt/******

none                  760M     0  760M   0% /dev/shm

```

Come faccio ad avere 30 GB quasi occupati all'interno di /var????

Posso liberare un po' di spazio?

Potete darmi una delucidazione.

Saluti e buon Natale!Last edited by Pancu on Thu Dec 27, 2007 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come faccio ad avere 30 GB quasi occupati all'interno di /var????
> 
> 

 

e come faccio io a saperlo ? al massimo posso provare a indovinare ...

non hai logrotate e ti sei riempito di log ?

hai qualche meccanismo che ti ha riempito lo spool della posta (o della stampa o di altro ancora) ?

hai qualche cache enorme (ccache, squid o altro) ?

prova a postare l'output di un 

```
du -h --max-depth=1 /var/
```

magari riusciamo ad avere qualche informazione in più ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

se non hai messo dati tuoi in var prova a vedere quanto occupa /var/log. Io mi sono accorto un po' di tempo fa di aver lasciato un livello di log elevato per alcuni test e solo dopo qualche mese mi sono accorto di aver file di alcuni gb di log.

----------

## Pancu

grazie x l'aiuto.

Messages conteneva 28Gb di log.

Grazie.

----------

## gutter

Per favore aggiungi il tag [Risolto] al titolo editando il tuo primo post.

----------

